# Rock's Journal of FUN!!!



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey, guess what? New journal  Some things in my life have really changed lately and it's made me look at other areas of my life as well.

As of now I no longer plan to compete (except for Camaro's IM comp for fun). I no longer will follow w/o programs or diets. I plan to train instinctually and eat like a normal person. I have a few goals I'll work towards which I'll share in a bit, but besides that I'm doing what I'm doing because I enjoy it, not to look awesome or be able to bench 300lbs. 

My goals are to increase shoulder size (especial rear delts), work on forearms, and thicken my back ( I think it's wide enough right now). I'll lift weighs 4 x a week and do cardio for an hour 3 x a week. Again, not because I'm training, but because it's what I want to do. I'm no longer worrying about my waist, my progress, my elbow, etc...

Supplements I'm taking will be limited to Protein, Fish Oil, and Joint products. I'll be eating more regular food and see how my body reacts.

I feel good about this and I'm excited to get started


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2004)

Good luck Rock  


You can do it !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2004)

Good plan !


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Excellent plan hon. That's exactly where I'm at now..been anal for so long, I want to find the fun in my w/o's again and eat yummy fruits, milk products and grains that have been missing from my diets since April.  I'm with ya all the way!  Enjoy it!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good luck Rock 

Although you know I agree with you about training for fun, and just enjoying it.  I think defining goals are important to, I always need something to try and achieve.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gary- Thanks buddy, I'm looking forward to this. Though I'm already thinking how can I do it better, LOL. The point is to STOP thinking and worrying so much.

YM- Thanks man, I'll be picking some exercises outta your journal to try I haven't done I'm sure 

Velvet- Thanks Jeni, glad you feel the same way. I'm not crazy or unmotivated then  Still having trouble with the food thing, I'm so fataphobic, but I'll get there. 

Iain- Hey Buddy. Yeah I was thinking about what we talked about that night and started to analyze why do I really do what I do and why did I back outta the comp last year. Just alot of revelations lately


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm with ya dude, fuck goals! 

I'll make sure to stop by from time to time, to help you focus on staying unfocused.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sounds like FUN rock!   G'luck w/ the bench goal.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

whoooooooaaaaaaaaa horsies...I"m not sayine we shouldn't have goals..i"m with Iain on that..I do have goals, but I'm not going to pigeon hole myself to a specific diet (altho my cal intake and macros will be fixed) or specific training program....I want to have flexibility and do things MY way...ha ha...but goals are very important..if you don't have them, then how will you get anywhere if you don't know where you wanna be?  I'm sure you'll agree Rocky baby


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I'm with ya dude, fuck goals!
> 
> I'll make sure to stop by from time to time, to help you focus on staying unfocused.



aw geez, yer such an enabler


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> aw geez, yer such an enabler


Keep at it and I'll start providing a similar service in your journal.


----------



## Paynne (Nov 1, 2004)

The thread title says it all


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Rocky man, that's the right attitude...Have fun and enjoy your new FUN lifestyle....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2004)

I like it Rock!  It's all about having fun.  Sometimes I think all of us put too much pressure on ourselves to meet and exceed goals.  Goals are important, but not to the point where it isn't fun anymore.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Workout #1 

Incline BB-*
135x10/ 145x8/ 155x6/ 165x4/ 175x4 ( I kept changing my grip width on this. Started pretty wide and worked my way in)

*Bent DB Rear Lat Raise-*
25x10/ 30x8/ 30x9/ 25x9/ 25x8

*DB MP-*
45x10/ 50x8/ 60x6/ 65x4/ 40x11

*Side Lateral Raise Cable-*
30x10/ 25x10/ 20x12/ 20x10
*
Overhead Tri Ext Cable-*
50x12/ 50x12/ 50x10/ 50x8

*One Arm DB Tri Ext-* 
20x8

*Upright Row-*
45x12/ 55x10

*BB Shrugs-*
135x20/ 185x15/ 205x12/ 225x11/ 235x8/ 185x15

*Sitting Calf Raise-*
180x6/ 135x9/ 145x7/ 90x14/ 90x13

*Incline Flye-*
30x15/ 40x10

Great W/O. Felt great afterward and just did what I wanted to do. Not sure I'm doing the upright rows correctly though. Workout took 1 hour and 8 min.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I'm with ya dude, fuck goals!
> 
> I'll make sure to stop by from time to time, to help you focus on staying unfocused.


And that I do appreciate


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Sounds like FUN rock!   G'luck w/ the bench goal.


Hey thanks Luke. And thanks for dropping in!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> whoooooooaaaaaaaaa horsies...I"m not sayine we shouldn't have goals..i"m with Iain on that..I do have goals, but I'm not going to pigeon hole myself to a specific diet (altho my cal intake and macros will be fixed) or specific training program....I want to have flexibility and do things MY way...ha ha...but goals are very important..if you don't have them, then how will you get anywhere if you don't know where you wanna be?  I'm sure you'll agree Rocky baby


Was this in reference to something I said? Because I did state my goals in the first post. I do have goals but I'm not letting my life revolve around them any longer.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> The thread title says it all


And it's going to be such a FUN time


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Rocky man, that's the right attitude...Have fun and enjoy your new FUN lifestyle....


Thanks Tony. I really enjoyed my first w/o!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I like it Rock!  It's all about having fun.  Sometimes I think all of us put too much pressure on ourselves to meet and exceed goals.  Goals are important, but not to the point where it isn't fun anymore.


Exactly buddy. And I'm the kind to worry and plan about every little aspect of my life. The whole w/o and diet and doing everything perfect was driving me crazy and ultimately detrimental to my body I think.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Workout #1
> 
> Incline BB-*
> 135x10/ 145x8/ 155x6/ 165x4/ 175x4 ( I kept changing my grip width on this. Started pretty wide and worked my way in)
> ...



You got a little of everything in this workout..Chest/traps/calfs/delts.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You got a little of everything in this workout..Chest/traps/calfs/delts.


Looks like fun Rock


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Was this in reference to something I said? Because I did state my goals in the first post. I do have goals but I'm not letting my life revolve around them any longer.



LOL, no Iain had mentioned that you need goals, I just wanted to ensure that ya'll know that we still have goals...just not a straight and narrow path to get to them..ya know what I mean jelly bean?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LOL, no Iain had mentioned that you need goals, I just wanted to ensure that ya'll know that we still have goals...just not a straight and narrow path to get to them..ya know what I mean jelly bean?



Hey now don't be blaming me


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hey now don't be blaming me


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey thanks Luke. And thanks for dropping in!


 
Hey!  no prob bob.  I"ll be followin' along.  I've get similar bench goals.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You got a little of everything in this workout..Chest/traps/calfs/delts.


Yeah, I'm trying to focus more on my delts and traps so everything else is minimal right now (on this day) Today will be little legs but mostly back and bi's.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looks like fun Rock


It's a blast, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LOL, no Iain had mentioned that you need goals, I just wanted to ensure that ya'll know that we still have goals...just not a straight and narrow path to get to them..ya know what I mean jelly bean?


Alright, LOL. Just didn't want you to think I was slacking TOO much


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey!  no prob bob.  I"ll be followin' along.  I've get similar bench goals.


Cool. I was making pretty good progress toward it, but I need to back off a bit because of my elbow. I'll still get there, but a little more slowly, LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey man, just bookmarkd your journal of fun!  Good luck!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey man, just bookmarkd your journal of fun!  Good luck!


Oh look who finally came in, LOL. Thanks Ivy. It's going to be fun kicking everyone's ass,   Especially since I have no idea what i'm doing in the gym or with diet anymore, LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

Just let the gym become part of your day ... if you eat junk/treats, do it in moderation and enjoy life.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Exactly NT. And even though I don't eat junk/treats anymore, I've become soooo preoccupied that I CAN'T eat a tomatoe, or regular pasta sometimes or a piece of WW or nut bread.  I've eaten the same exact few food for the past year I'm going crazy, LOL.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

I got two words for you.


Weak Sauce


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Squat-* 
135x3/ 185x3/ 205x3/ 225x3/ 245x3/ 265x1/ 275x1/ *285x1*

*T-Bar Row-* First time doing this, set it up in the corner of the cage
75x12/ 90x10/ 100x9/ 90x8/ 75x10

*BB Row- Parallel to floor*
135x8/ 95x10/ 95x10/ 95x9/ 95x8

*CG Pulldown-*
100x9/ 90x9/ 80x11/ 90x8

*Preacher Curl-*
55x12/ 55x10/ 55x9/ 55x7/ 35x15

*Wrist Curl-* 
60x15/ 60x14/ 50x14/ 50x12

*Reverse Wrist Curl-*
30x20/ 30x15/ 30x13

Good W/O. Arm was hurting pretty good though. Excited about the Squats!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I got two words for you.
> 
> 
> Weak Sauce


I got two words for you- YOUR FIRED    Couldn't think of anything else. I'm horrible at trash talk, LOL  

But, I'm good at winning


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice job on the squats    How'd you like the T-Bar Rows ?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2004)

> T-Bar Row- First time doing this, set it up in the corner of the cage



I gave up on that exercise.  I find it brutal on my spinal erectors.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

Interesting w/o 

squats look great!  makes me think I should go for lower reps and up the weight.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 3, 2004)

Congrats on the PB for Squats.  What type of Squats?


----------



## Paynne (Nov 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I gave up on that exercise.  I find it brutal on my spinal erectors.



Yeah I just do them on the machine where you're laying face down at an angle.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice job on the squats    How'd you like the T-Bar Rows ?


Thanks YM. Though I know that's nothing to you, LOL. I really liked the T-Bar Rows for my back, but it was killing my lower back.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I gave up on that exercise.  I find it brutal on my spinal erectors.


Yeah, me too. My spinal erectors were hurting during the exercise. But I felt like I was working my lats like they haven't been worked before.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Interesting w/o
> 
> squats look great!  makes me think I should go for lower reps and up the weight.


Yeah, very interesting LOL. Just making crap up as I go now  It's alot of fun to pick one exercise and do that with!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Congrats on the PB for Squats.  What type of Squats?


Thanks Iain. They were regular squats. Feet a bit wider than shoulder width going parallel. At first I didn't think I'd come back up and that pissed me off so I did, LOL. Mighta went higher but wanted to end it on a good note.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, me too. My spinal erectors were hurting during the exercise. But I felt like I was working my lats like they haven't been worked before.




Yeah, it has a weird pull on the lats.  take your pic though.....herniate a disk or work your lats?  I'd rather do something supported like lying face down on an incline bench and rowing with dumbells.  With any bent over exercise, as you get tired even the slightest bit of trunk flexion with weight can cause the disks to buldge.  I haven't done bent over rows in months either.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Yeah I just do them on the machine where you're laying face down at an angle.


Our gym doesn't have that  For such a "nice" gym they lack alot of essential equipment IMO.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yeah, it has a weird pull on the lats.  take your pic though.....herniate a disk or work your lats?  I'd rather do something supported like lying face down on an incline bench and rowing with dumbells.  With any bent over exercise, as you get tired even the slightest bit of trunk flexion with weight can cause the disks to buldge.  I haven't done bent over rows in months either.


So do you recommend doing the hammer strength rows? When I tried rowing on an incline bench, seemed the bench kept getting in my way and limiting my ROM.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So do you recommend doing the hammer strength rows? When I tried rowing on an incline bench, seemed the bench kept getting in my way and limiting my ROM.




Hammer rows are good
Support rows are what I do a lot, I like those
machine rows are good
one arm dumbell rows are good (because you are supporting yourself with your non working hand.)
cable rows are okay too (just be careful with spinal flexion)

If the bench is getting in the way on the incline rows then lower the weight and flare your elbows out more.  Then you will be pulling hte dumbells further out and not hitting the bottom of the bench.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 3, 2004)

Good luck on your new plan Rock. Sounds a lot more fun than training for a comp. Yeah your right regaring eating the same foods all the time. I kind of went through the same thing. As many of you know, especially when your married, it REALLY takes both people to make or break a diet/routine. My wife does all the cooking and she was starting to get tired of cooking/eating the same boring foods to fit my diet needs. She's now pregnant (boy due in december, we have a 2 year old girl also), and she finally laid down the law. Either I eat what she wants to cook or I don't eat at all. So now I enjoy more foods but throw in a little cardio. So far it's worked pretty good. Most important above all, just keep things in perspective and ENJOY what your doing. Sometimes working out seems more like a job than a hobby.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Hammer rows are good
> Support rows are what I do a lot, I like those
> machine rows are good
> one arm dumbell rows are good (because you are supporting yourself with your non working hand.)
> ...



That's a good list P!!

I like one arm dumbell rows best    Also seated one arm cable rows  really hit the middle of my upper back too!!!!

BTW  - P 

What's the big difference when doing bend over rows whether you use a *overhead* or *underhand* grip????  I'm just getting used to this exercise.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Rock , 

You having fun yet ? LOL 

Workouts are looking pretty good, Lots of variety


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2004)

> What's the big difference when doing bend over rows whether you use a overhead or underhand grip???? I'm just getting used to this exercise



Plane of motion really.  I made a big post on this in the traiing forum a long time ago.  Basically with and underhad grip your shoulder will be moving more in the sagital plane (shoulder extension), not to mention your biceps can apply more force in this position.  With the overhand grip you are working more in the horizontal plane (horizontal shoulder extension) as your elbows flare out more.  The difference here is what muscles are working at the shoulder girdle (the scapula).  On sagital plane movements you have some rotation and the adduction of the scapula.  With horizontal extension you have just adduction which will realy nail your rear delts and mid traps (trap 3).


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 3, 2004)

Your workouts look about as intense as a Friday night dicussing bodybuilding theory with Johnnny.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Your workouts look about as intense as a Friday night dicussing bodybuilding theory with Johnnny.


Yea ROck, you need to add about 15 sets onto everything and supset set them all together... after you push your car to the gym AND home. Riding in cars is for pussies.

O yea, and push your car BAREFOOT!  WHy barefoot?  I dont' know.  Just DO IT.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 3, 2004)

> Riding in cars is for pussies.




Unless its a Camaro


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

Camaros' and trans ams....  but only if you're caladian... and you have to say bro alot. take cologne baths too.

yea, that's the ticket


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Plane of motion really.  I made a big post on this in the traiing forum a long time ago.  Basically with and underhad grip your shoulder will be moving more in the sagital plane (shoulder extension), not to mention your biceps can apply more force in this position.  With the overhand grip you are working more in the horizontal plane (horizontal shoulder extension) as your elbows flare out more.  The difference here is what muscles are working at the shoulder girdle (the scapula).  On sagital plane movements you have some rotation and the adduction of the scapula.  With horizontal extension you have just adduction which will realy nail your rear delts and mid traps (trap 3).



Thanks P - I had to read it a couple times    With my overhand grip I felt it more in my trap area and rear delts.   With my underhand grip I felt it more in my lats.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2004)

Great discussion on back exercises.  I too despise T-bar rows. Just doesn't feel right.  

Good wo Rock!


----------



## TheWolf (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Rock, it's been a while.  Looks like you've got things in order.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks P - I had to read it a couple times    With my overhand grip I felt it more in my trap area and rear delts.   With my underhand grip I felt it more in my lats.



bingo


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Hammer rows are good
> Support rows are what I do a lot, I like those
> machine rows are good
> one arm dumbell rows are good (because you are supporting yourself with your non working hand.)
> ...


When you do an exercise like Hammer Rows, do you do them simultaneously or alternate?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Good luck on your new plan Rock. Sounds a lot more fun than training for a comp. Yeah your right regaring eating the same foods all the time. I kind of went through the same thing. As many of you know, especially when your married, it REALLY takes both people to make or break a diet/routine. My wife does all the cooking and she was starting to get tired of cooking/eating the same boring foods to fit my diet needs. She's now pregnant (boy due in december, we have a 2 year old girl also), and she finally laid down the law. Either I eat what she wants to cook or I don't eat at all. So now I enjoy more foods but throw in a little cardio. So far it's worked pretty good. Most important above all, just keep things in perspective and ENJOY what your doing. Sometimes working out seems more like a job than a hobby.


Thanks buddy. Missed you around here! Congrats on your wife being pregnant, that's awesome!! I've been thinking lately...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Rock ,
> 
> You having fun yet ? LOL
> 
> Workouts are looking pretty good, Lots of variety


I'm having a blast. Actually I really am. It's freeing to do just what you want to do.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Your workouts look about as intense as a Friday night dicussing bodybuilding theory with Johnnny.


The only working out I've seen from you has come from the mouth


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yea ROck, you need to add about 15 sets onto everything and supset set them all together... after you push your car to the gym AND home. Riding in cars is for pussies.
> 
> O yea, and push your car BAREFOOT!  WHy barefoot?  I dont' know.  Just DO IT.


I know, I need to up it. Maybe if I was walking on broken glass too...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Great discussion on back exercises.  I too despise T-bar rows. Just doesn't feel right.
> 
> Good wo Rock!


Thanks JD. I'm thinking of keeping T-bar rows for a bit every now and then but going light, at the beginning of the w/o and maybe wear a belt.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

TheWolf said:
			
		

> Hey Rock, it's been a while.  Looks like you've got things in order.  Keep up the good work.


Hey thanks Wolf. Nice to see you drop in, LOL


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I know, I need to up it. Maybe if I was walking on broken glass too...


and rusty nails


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> and rusty nails


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Yesterday- * 
Ran for 45min

*Abs for 20min-*
Rope crunch, 3 sets
Torso Cable Twist, 2 sets
Swiss Ball Crunch, 3 sets


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Alright, here are my FAT pics-


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 4, 2004)

Those pics aren't bad bud, are they recent?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

how tall are ya dude


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Those pics aren't bad bud, are they recent?


Last night. Thanks, but they are terrible, LOL. But that's ok, it's my motivation to do get more serious. I'm hoping my cardio will curb some of that fat off.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> how tall are ya dude


6'


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Here is an idea of how my meals have been going since I ditched the diet-

Meal 1- 40g protein, 1 whole wheat pita w/ hummous, 1 apple, 5 fish oil

Meal 2- Slice of Jodi's Meatloaf, 1 yogurt, 1 apple

Meal 3- Salad (4oz chicken, cheese, spinach leaves, 7 olives, 5 baby tomatoes, a few croutons, little bacon bits, and 2 Tbsp Ranch jalepeno dressing (organic))

Meal 4- 40g Protein, 1 cup oats, 1 tbps PB

Meal 5- 40g protein, 1 cup oats

Meal 6- Jalapeno Tortilla, 4oz Turkey lunchmeat (cut from deli), cheese, 1 tbsp Mayo, a few olives

Meal 7- 20g protein, 7 fish oil pills


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 4, 2004)

Those aren't bad dude.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Those aren't bad dude.


Thanks, the front doesn't bother me so much but those love handles in the back... I just don't want to end up where I used to be. This was a bulk gone bad, LOL.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2004)

You aren't fat; but what happened to the muscle?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> You aren't fat; but what happened to the muscle?


Oh it's hiding till the revealing day! Like I'm going to show you my muscle this early.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

*Thursday's W/O-

Bench-*
135x10/ 225x5/ 205x6/ 185x7/ 135x12

*Reverse Pec Deck-*
142.5x12/ 142.5x10/ 127.5x10/ 120x9/ 105x10

*MP-* Shoulder width Grip (that was harder than my normal grip)
95x10/ 95x7/ 75x10/ 75x8/ 65x9

*Side Lat Machine-*
65x12/ 65x12/ 65x10/ 65x10

*Pushdown-*
120x8/ 100x10/ 80x10/ 80x10/ 80x10

*BB Shrug-*
135x20/ 225x12/ 235x9/ 235x7/ 155x20

*Standing Calf-*
200x10/ 200x7/ 160x10/ 160x8/ 100x13

*DB Curl-*
20x17/ 20x15

Good W/O. Felt strength was majorly down today, but that doesn't matter with my new attitude. I did the best I could on all exercises and didn't worry about weight. Elbow is killing me though, hurt some of the exercises. Will be going back to therapy starting Tue.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2004)

Rock - Have you ever tried DMSO for your elbow.   It's a solution you rub on your sore joint right before you lift/exercise.     I'm not an expert in DMSO - but it really TEMPORARILY helps with pain (6-8 hours).   I used to use it before my football games for a bum knee and elbow.    You can buy it online for about $10-$15 per bottle which should last you months.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

you da man!

Morning


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Rock - Have you ever tried DMSO for your elbow.   It's a solution you rub on your sore joint right before you lift/exercise.     I'm not an expert in DMSO - but it really TEMPORARILY helps with pain (6-8 hours).   I used to use it before my football games for a bum knee and elbow.    You can buy it online for about $10-$15 per bottle which should last you months.


Thanks YM. I just looked it up online and it looks pretty good. I think I will order some and see how that helps as well. Thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> you da man!
> 
> Morning


Hey there hottie, how are you doing?!?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 5, 2004)

GOOD benchin' dude!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> GOOD benchin' dude!


Thanks Luke. I'm not real happy with it. A few weeks ago I was benching 250 for the same reps and yesterday the 225 felt heavy. Might just be my elbow though.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> When you do an exercise like Hammer Rows, do you do them simultaneously or alternate?




Depends on how I feel.  Sometimes I go unilateral and sometimes I go bilateral.  Either way it is a good exercise.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Depends on how I feel.  Sometimes I go unilateral and sometimes I go bilateral.  Either way it is a good exercise.


Cool, thanks Patrick. When I go bilateral it just feels weird.


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Are Hammer rows on a machine? Or are they also called something else?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah, there on a hammer strength machine. http://webpages.ursinus.edu/fitnesscenter/isolateralrowign.htm


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2004)

Rock ,

Nice wo !  


> *MP-* Shoulder width Grip (that was harder than my normal grip)
> 95x10/ 95x7/ 75x10/ 75x8/ 65x9


What is your normal grip ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

My normal grip is my grip for bench. Kinda wide. I did shoulder width for these MP's. What about your grip?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> My normal grip is my grip for bench. Kinda wide. I did shoulder width for these MP's. What about your grip?


I use my bench press grip also .

Damn I'm having a hard time keeping track of you guys !  Journals popping up here and there.  Getting moved from one place to nother   I'm getting dizzy !!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, there on a hammer strength machine. http://webpages.ursinus.edu/fitnesscenter/isolateralrowign.htm


 I did these today for the first time. Didn't like it much. It felt weird as hell.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 5, 2004)

To: Mom



From: Rock



(In a scraggly little kid voice, whos been at camp all summer)

Dearrrrrrr Mom,


Today was a great day mom! I tried this new exercise, called a hammer row. Dont worry mom, it wasnt really a hammer, and I wasnt in a boat either. I asked this reeaaaaallllly cool guy called Peefunk about using it. I dont know what he looks like mom, cuz all I ever see is his back. It kinda looks like a cobra head with hair. It was great mom. I could feel my muscle growing as I did it over and over. I must have used like a hundred gazillion pounds though, cuz it hurt real bad! I felt like I had been giv'n a paddlin on my back. You would be proud though, cuz Im so strong! I cant wait to enter the IM Olympia. Im going to show all those weridos like Donuts man and supercamaro69 and mr twins peek whos boss!

Love ya mom!

Signed
Rock 4832


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> To: Mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Rock, you gotta come back with somethin good. Good luck. 

That was good CS6.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Rock, you gotta come back with somethin good. Good luck.
> 
> That was good CS6.


Yeah maybe your Mom could write you back !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> My normal grip is my grip for bench. Kinda wide. I did shoulder width for these MP's. What about your grip?


I'm use shoulder width for militaries (pinky on rings), but slightly wider for bench press (ring in between index and ring finger).


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I did these today for the first time. Didn't like it much. It felt weird as hell.


I don't really like them either, but maybe I just need to get used to it. I'm tired of my lower back always hurting


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Rock, you gotta come back with somethin good. Good luck.
> 
> That was good CS6.


That was pretty funny. I should hire Maxmirken to do my trashtalk for me though since I'm so busy training to kick Camaro's ass!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2004)

*Friday*

45 Min Run and abs


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2004)

*Saturday

Bench-*
205x 8/ 205x5/ 185x6/ 155x9/ 155x7 (last set with super wide grip)

*Pull-up-*
6/5/4/3/3/3 (I must be getting heavier again, LOL)

*Incline DB-*
75x10/ 75x8/ 65x6/ 50x9/50x9

*Bent Row-*
115x12/ 125x10/ 125x10/ 125x9/ 115x10

*Full Dead-*
225x10/ 265x6/ 295x4

*Pec Deck-*
150x12/ 165x7/ 135x7

*Rope Crunch-*
100x23/ 90x25/ 90x23

In afternoon ran 20min with Meghan.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2004)

*Sunday*

*Sunday

Squat-*
135x10/ 225x7/ 225x6/ 185x9/ 185x8

*Leg Press-*
450x10/ 450x10/ 470x10/ 490x9/ 490x9

*Leg Curl-*
70x15/ 120x10/ 120x9/ 110x9/ 100x10

*SLDL-*
225x10/ 245x6/ 255x4

*BB Shrug-*
155x15/ 235x10/ 235x10/ 245x9

*Sitting Calf-*
90x15/ 105x13/ 90x11/ 70x15/ 70x13


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 7, 2004)

Bet your legs were feeling shaky after that workout!


----------



## Du (Nov 7, 2004)

Solid workout, Rock. Howd it feel to do squats the day after deads? I could never do that.... gotta split em up. 

But hey, where does BB shrug fit into leg day?  Looks funny there. 

Keep it up Rock, and youll kick Camaro's ass in the comp.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 7, 2004)

If Rock beats me at the IM Olympia... I will pay to send his children through whatever community college they decide to attend


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey Rock,

Good looking wo's !  Keep it going


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2004)

Two tough workouts this weekend!!!     I'm with DU510 - doing squats the day after deads is rough.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey buddy just checkin in, no competing??? oh well your loss  
More general chit chat soon, now i must study


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Two tough workouts this weekend!!!     I'm with DU510 - doing squats the day after deads is rough.


Thats why i now do legs on Monday and back on Friday


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thats why i now do legs on Monday and back on Friday




Smart move    I do Back on Tuesday and Legs on Saturday


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Bet your legs were feeling shaky after that workout!


Yeah they were. Driving was a bitch, LOL. Today they are still killing me


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Solid workout, Rock. Howd it feel to do squats the day after deads? I could never do that.... gotta split em up.
> 
> But hey, where does BB shrug fit into leg day?  Looks funny there.
> 
> Keep it up Rock, and youll kick Camaro's ass in the comp.


LOL. I didn't even think about the deads and squats till halfway through. NEVER AGAIN!!   

Oh, and BB shrug does NOT fit in. I thought I could sneak it in, but I was so tired by the end it was a crappy exercise.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> If Rock beats me at the IM Olympia... I will pay to send his children through whatever community college they decide to attend


Hey, my children will be doing better than me then, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey buddy just checkin in, no competing??? oh well your loss
> More general chit chat soon, now i must study


Hey thanks for dropping in. Just need to get my life and marriage in check before thinking about competing. Maybe later


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> If Rock beats me at the IM Olympia... I will pay to send his children through whatever Iby League college they decide to attend



Do I have the same offer?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Do I have the same offer?


Sure, you can help send my kids to college.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2004)

Alright, I'm going to try this HIT thing out. Sounds interesting and I'm thinking it might be a good alternative with my elbow. One set all out is better than alot of sets and stress on the elbow, right? Here is my tentative schedule, I really appreciate feedback because I'm just learning about this and am not very sure of myself yet. 

Day 1- Chest/Back
BP
Incline DB Flye
Bent Row
Pull-up
Dead


Day 2- Legs/Bi's
Squat
Leg Ext
SLDL
Sitting Calf Raise
BB Curl
Hammer Curl

Day 3- Shoulders/Tris
Behind Neck MP
Side Lateral
CG Bench
BB Shrug
Abs


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

Good luck buddy.  You are "bigger" than I thought.  Teach me how to bulk?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Good luck buddy.  You are "bigger" than I thought.  Teach me how to bulk?


Haha, LOL. You don't want to bulk like that! That's not a "good" bigger    But the M1T stacked with 4ad and not working out puts weight on quick, LOL.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey David, how's things?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey thanks for dropping in. Just need to get my life and marriage in check before thinking about competing. Maybe later


Good man


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Rock


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm going to try this HIT thing out. Sounds interesting and I'm thinking it might be a good alternative with my elbow. One set all out is better than alot of sets and stress on the elbow, right? Here is my tentative schedule, I really appreciate feedback because I'm just learning about this and am not very sure of myself yet.
> 
> Day 1- Chest/Back
> BP
> ...



Cool - Another HIT guinnea pig


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Good luck buddy.  You are "bigger" than I thought.  Teach me how to bulk?




 

You need to eat and go to the gym        Hey PM !    Your body must be a mess after 10 days in Vegas....Did you lift out there ??


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, LOL. You don't want to bulk like that! That's not a "good" bigger    But the M1T stacked with 4ad and not working out puts weight on quick, LOL.




Don't be beating yourself up,  Don't forget I met you in person,  I agree with Jake


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, LOL. You don't want to bulk like that! That's not a "good" bigger  But the M1T stacked with 4ad and not working out puts weight on quick, LOL.


Where are you at in the cycle?  Yo'ull drop TONS of water when you hit PCT if you haven't yet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey David, how's things?


Hey Kerry. Things are going well, how about you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Rock


Hey there Jeni, how's today going for you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Cool - Another HIT guinnea pig


I'm gonna need input from you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Don't be beating yourself up,  Don't forget I met you in person,  I agree with Jake


Thanks Iain! I just feel those pics tell a different story, LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Where are you at in the cycle?  Yo'ull drop TONS of water when you hit PCT if you haven't yet.


My last cycle was about 5 weeks ago. I put on alot of weight, about 10lbs came off (yeah, water weight) But everytime I'm in the middle of cycling I have to stop lifting because of my elbow  That's not great for the body, LOL


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Kerry. Things are going well, how about you?



I'm doing great thanks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=816141#post816141


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You need to eat and go to the gym        Hey PM !    Your body must be a mess after 10 days in Vegas....Did you lift out there ??



Yea, went to the gym one day.  P and I trained together, it was cool.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

Morning   Wassup?  It's Hump Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, went to the gym one day.  P and I trained together, it was cool.



I'd like to workout with P somtime.   I like his high intensity low RI programs.    What'd did you lift?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

I did squats, then 1 1/4 squats while he did hang cleans.  We then did SLDL, square bar pullups, bench/CG bench, BB curls, shrugs, calves, plate pinches, and weighted decline situps.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> My last cycle was about 5 weeks ago. I put on alot of weight, about 10lbs came off (yeah, water weight) But everytime I'm in the middle of cycling I have to stop lifting because of my elbow  That's not great for the body, LOL


 
awww man, that's rough.  I'm sure you'll break through it eventually though buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> awww man, that's rough.  I'm sure you'll break through it eventually though buddy


Thanks Luke, hope so. Been a problem for quite awhile.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Looks like you journal less than me.... is that possible


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Sorry new journal


----------

